# I.D. the lie ♣ ♣



## yillt

So, I have been following the I spy game and it's very popular. I was thinking that I could make another game to get to know everyone. In the introductions section we introduce our tortoises but what do we really know about each other? So, the game was originally called 20 questions but it would take forever to ask 20 questions so I've reduced it to ten. Here are the rules: 
1.I ask a question about myself and if I don't want it to be about myself I can ask it about something else like 'which member of the forum am I thinking of?'
2.Then someone else will ask ten or less questions either in one go or in series like, 'are they female?'
'How many tortoises do they own?' Etc
3.Then the original person will reply and everyone will have a guess. Whoever gets it right will go next.
It sounds Complicated but I've played it many times and it's very fun once you get it.
I'll start then. 
'Which member of the forum am I thinking of?'

In advance: if this game fails, please fell free to delete it moderators. '


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

yillt said:


> I'll start then.
> 'Which member of the forum am I thinking of?'



Me?


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm feeling a bit "dim" today. I'm confused by how to play the game.

Maybe you could get it going for us???

There is another get-to-know-you game that has less questions called "Two Truths and a Lie." Each person posts three things and others guess which is the lie. -Might be worth trying out. But if I can figure out your game I'll play along


----------



## jaizei

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me?


----------



## jaizei

Are they female?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

jaizei said:


> View attachment 161163


Dang it ! I was so sure I was a shoe in on this!


----------



## Yvonne G

If I'm understanding the rules, we're supposed to now ask 10 or fewer questions to get the person Yillt is thinking of.

1. Is this member male?
2. Does this member have over 10,000 posts?
3. Does this member have a sulcata
4. Does this member live in the U.S.

Ok, someone else join in and ask a few questions...then we'll wait for Bella to answer them and we can try to guess.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Are they a forum moderator?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

It's Yvonne....


----------



## yillt

Yvonne G said:


> If I'm understanding the rules, we're supposed to now ask 10 or fewer questions to get the person Yillt is thinking of.
> 
> 1. Is this member male?
> 2. Does this member have over 10,000 posts?
> 3. Does this member have a sulcata
> 4. Does this member live in the U.S.
> 
> Ok, someone else join in and ask a few questions...then we'll wait for Bella to answer them and we can try to guess.


1. No
2. Almost 1000 but not quite
3. She used to and she's getting one
4. I think so. She lives somewhere cold though I think


----------



## yillt

maggie3fan said:


> It's Yvonne....


Close, by unfortunately not.


----------



## yillt

Prairie Mom said:


> Are they a forum moderator?


No, but they are relatives of one.


----------



## yillt

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Me?


I'm very sorry. It's not you


----------



## Team Gomberg

yillt said:


> No, but they are relatives of one.



Is it Maggie?
@maggie3fan


----------



## yillt

Team Gomberg said:


> Is it Maggie?
> @maggie3fan


YEAH!!  your turn


----------



## Moozillion

Fun game!!!
Start the NEXT one!!!!


----------



## yillt

@TeamGomberg your turn!


----------



## Gillian M

yillt said:


> So, I have been following the I spy game and it's very popular. I was thinking that I could make another game to get to know everyone. In the introductions section we introduce our tortoises but what do we really know about each other? So, the game was originally called 20 questions but it would take forever to ask 20 questions so I've reduced it to ten. Here are the rules:
> 1.I ask a question about myself and if I don't want it to be about myself I can ask it about something else like 'which member of the forum am I thinking of?'
> 2.Then someone else will ask ten or less questions either in one go or in series like, 'are they female?'
> 'How many tortoises do they own?' Etc
> 3.Then the original person will reply and everyone will have a guess. Whoever gets it right will go next.
> It sounds Complicated but I've played it many times and it's very fun once you get it.
> I'll start then.
> 'Which member of the forum am I thinking of?'
> 
> In advance: if this game fails, please fell free to delete it moderators. '


A nice idea. Thanks!


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> Are they female?


last time I checked I was indeed male.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Um...I'm thinking of a specific tortoise. Can you guess which one? Ask away...


----------



## Prairie Mom

Has their owner been on the forum longer than two years?


----------



## Team Gomberg

Yes


----------



## dmmj

clarification please,an actual specific tortoise or species of tortoise


----------



## Team Gomberg

dmmj said:


> clarification please,an actual specific tortoise or species of tortoise


A specific tortoise...not just a species


----------



## spud's_mum

Is this tortoise a Red foot?


----------



## dmmj

another question can we ask only yes or no questions?


----------



## spud's_mum

Is this tortoise 'famous' around here?


----------



## spud's_mum

dmmj said:


> another question can we ask only yes or no questions?


I think that it's is indeed only yes or no questions. Not sure though.


----------



## Team Gomberg

spudthetortoise said:


> Is this tortoise a Red foot?


No


----------



## Team Gomberg

dmmj said:


> another question can we ask only yes or no questions?


I don't know.... ?


----------



## Team Gomberg

spudthetortoise said:


> Is this tortoise 'famous' around here?


Yes..


----------



## Yvonne G

Has that been 10 questions?


----------



## spud's_mum

Yvonne G said:


> Has that been 10 questions?


I have no idea... Let me count


----------



## Yvonne G

Is it one of Elohi's leopards?


----------



## yillt

Is it one of aldqbramans algebras?


----------



## Team Gomberg

yillt said:


> Is it one of aldqbramans algebras?


Yes.. One of aldabramans aldabras


----------



## yillt

Yay. I nominate my go to @YvonneG as she was last to ask and I've already had a go


----------



## jaizei

yillt said:


> Yay. I nominate my go to @YvonneG as she was last to ask and I've already had a go



You're not going to take a shot at the name?


----------



## yillt

jaizei said:


> You're not going to take a shot at the name?


Oh yes. It was one of aldabramans tortoises. I guessed it but I've already had a go. You can go next as your on.


----------



## Yvonne G

I regretfully decline. I don't follow his threads. His pictures take too long to open and I'm impatient. So I don't know the names of his tortoises.


----------



## yillt

Yvonne G said:


> I regretfully decline. I don't follow his threads. His pictures take too long to open and I'm impatient. So I don't know the names of his tortoises.


Well then I'll suppose I'll have to go again


----------



## yillt

I'm thinking of someone on this forum. Clue:Their profile picture is not a tortoise


----------



## dmmj

so I just ask questions right? Okay is there avatar an animal?


----------



## yillt

dmmj said:


> so I just ask questions right? Okay is there avatar an animal?


Well, I don't want to give it away but yes.


----------



## dmmj

Am I playing the game right?


----------



## Yvonne G

No, you cheater!

Is it Ed?


----------



## Yvonne G

(Sorry, I misunderstood you, Bella. I thought I needed to provide the actual name of his tortoise)


----------



## yillt

Yvonne G said:


> No, you cheater!
> 
> Is it Ed?


Sorry, who's Ed? But it's not him I do t think


----------



## dmmj

does the animal in the Avatar have fur?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ed is Zeropilot.


----------



## yillt

dmmj said:


> does the animal in the Avatar have fur?





Yvonne G said:


> Ed is Zeropilot.


No its not zero pilot. And the animal does have fur.


----------



## jaizei

yillt said:


> Well, I don't want to give it away but yes.



Is it David?


----------



## yillt

jaizei said:


> Is it David?


YEAH!! Well done


----------



## jaizei

Because I'm so original; I am thinking of a member.


----------



## yillt

jaizei said:


> Because I'm so original; I am thinking of a member.


Is it female?


----------



## jaizei

Yes


----------



## yillt

jaizei said:


> Yes


Is she a forum moderator?


----------



## jaizei

No


----------



## yillt

jaizei said:


> No


Is she an 'expert'
How many posts does she have


----------



## jaizei

No. I dont believe in experts.

Isn't it supposed to be yes/no questions? More than 1000 posts.


----------



## yillt

Is is yvonne G?


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> No. I dont believe in experts.
> 
> Isn't it supposed to be yes/no questions? More than 1000 posts.


I'm an expert


----------



## dmmj

yillt said:


> Is is yvonne G?


not a moderator


----------



## spud's_mum

Does she own an adult tortoise?


----------



## jaizei

spudthetortoise said:


> Does she own an adult tortoise?



Yes. (I'll say adult=4+ years)


----------



## Team Gomberg

It was a specific tortoise..cowboy to be exact. You gave up too quickly


----------



## Team Gomberg

Yvonne G said:


> (Sorry, I misunderstood you, Bella. I thought I needed to provide the actual name of his tortoise)


Yes, you guys were supposed guess cowboy the aldabra... Oh well


----------



## dmmj

Team Gomberg said:


> It was a specific tortoise..cowboy to be exact. You gave up too quickly


I think that's her middle name


----------



## yillt

I think this is getting a bit complicated and maybe we should change it to two truths and a lie. You say two truths and one lie and then everyone else had to guess which was the lie. Shall I go first?
1. I'm a child
2. I've never been to America 
3. I live alone
(That one is pretty easy)


----------



## hingeback

3?


----------



## yillt

hingeback said:


> 3?


Yes. Your turn


----------



## hingeback

1.I love torts
2.I hate math
3.I like making stuff
(I am not so good in this game)


----------



## dmmj

I'm going to say three again


----------



## yillt

hingeback said:


> 1.I love torts
> 2.I hate math
> 3.I like making stuff
> (I am not so good in this game)


I'm going to say 2?


----------



## hingeback

yillt said:


> I'm going to say 2?


Yup. Who's next?


----------



## yillt

dmmj said:


> I'm going to say three again


You go next.q


----------



## dmmj

two truths and a lie, ok no particular order.
1. I don't own a car
2. I am a notary public
3. I collect Garfield memorabilia


----------



## dmmj

if someone guesses should I say right or wrong or should I wait until someone guesses right?


----------



## hingeback

1


----------



## dmmj

hingeback said:


> 1


correct I do not own a car just a truck and a motorcycle


----------



## Yvonne G

Team Gomberg said:


> Yes, you guys were supposed guess cowboy the aldabra... Oh well



Ah...we were on the same wave length! Good to know.


----------



## Yvonne G

***Jaizei slinks away to the corner because we took the game away from him***

Well, I still want to know who Cameron was thinking of.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> ***Jaizei slinks away to the corner because we took the game away from him***
> 
> Well, I still want to know who Cameron was thinking of.




I guess we'll never know.


@yillt do you want to change or alter the title?


----------



## yillt

jaizei said:


> I guess we'll never know.
> 
> 
> @yillt do you want to change or alter the title?


Yes please if that's ok


----------



## Prairie Mom

I wanna play! I wanna play! I wanna Play! or are we making @jaizei go since he didn't finish his last turn????


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> I wanna play! I wanna play! I wanna Play! or are we making @jaizei go since he didn't finish his last turn????




Oh I finished, I was just so good y'all had to change the rules.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Alright, I think @yillt would be cool with me going since I presume it would be her turn again??? Yeah?

I just played this game at my December book club, which includes some fun ladies from church Because I'm a simple apron-wearing Mom, I'm going to pick the same semi-naughty one I picked for them.

My two truths and a lie is *A KISS N TELL* ....awwww yeah! One of the kisses even took place while I was dating the man who would become my husband! Here we go!...
----------------
I have kissed a rock star
I have kissed a professional "X-gamer" with regular tv appearances
I have kissed a convicted MURDERER
----------------
I'm going to wait for several people to guess. If more than one person gets it right, I'll just randomly pass the torch to one of the winners.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm even willing to answer one or two questions, but the answers I give could be evil lies.


----------



## yillt

Prairie Mom said:


> Alright, I think @yillt would be cool with me going since I presume it would be her turn again??? Yeah?
> 
> I just played this game at my December book club, which includes some fun ladies from church Because I'm a simple apron-wearing Mom, I'm going to pick the same semi-naughty one I picked for them.
> 
> My two truths and a lie is *A KISS N TELL* ....awwww yeah! One of the kisses even took place while I was dating the man who would become my husband! Here we go!...
> ----------------
> I have kissed a rock star
> I have kissed a professional "X-gamer" with regular tv appearances
> I have kissed a convicted MURDERER
> ----------------
> I'm going to wait for several people to guess. If more than one person gets it right, I'll just randomly pass the torch to one of the winners.


You have a kissed a convicted murderer is a lie i think. Hopefully


----------



## Prairie Mom

yillt said:


> You have a kissed a convicted murderer is a lie i think. Hopefully


ya never knowwwwww...mwa ha ha ha!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## jaizei

I'll go with the x-gamer


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


>


ha ha ha...that's perfect


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> I'll go with the x-gamer


You think the Xgamer is the lie?

I'll wait a bit to reveal.


----------



## dmmj

I know danger really floats a woman's boat so I'm going to guess convicted murderer. single murderer or serial murder? I mean seriously who would want to kiss a rockstar or a douchey xgamer?


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> You think the Xgamer is the lie?
> 
> I'll wait a bit to reveal.



Yeah. That line has never worked , trust me.


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> I know danger really floats a woman's boat so I'm going to guess convicted murderer. single murderer or serial murder? I mean seriously who would want to kiss a rockstar or a douchey xgamer?


This did made me actuallly laugh out loud


----------



## Prairie Mom

OKAY...Want the answer!?
Since we actually DO have a winner???


----------



## dmmj

Prairie Mom said:


> This did made me actuallly laugh out loud


if it turns out to be the rock star or. douchey Xgamer then I apologize for insulting your taste in men


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> if it turns out to be the rock star or. douchey Xgamer then I apologize for insulting your taste in men


seriously--teary laughing!!!

alright...I'm giving the real response in a mo'..


----------



## dmmj

waiting for you to dish the dirt


----------



## Prairie Mom

CAMERON WAS RIGHT!!! (How the heck did you get that!?) -----The x-gamer is the lie. 

-The convicted murderer is true, but half kidding: Author (and convicted murderer!) Anne Perry was friendly with the owners of a bookshop I worked at and she always gave me the kiss/kiss/cheek greeting -It's a kiss! It counts! This is also the kissing that took place while I was dating my future husband. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_Perry

-I did smooch a rock star who was my mad 'movie star' crush at the time. -Great for a young freckled girl's self esteem
Remember I was like NINETEEN!!! Now, David is going to make fun of me FOREVERRRRR! But at least the smooching was good...


----------



## Prairie Mom

@jaizei 's turn, because he's a weird psychic who guessed it!


----------



## dmmj

Prairie Mom said:


> CAMERON WAS RIGHT!!! (How the heck did you get that!?) -----The x-gamer is the lie.
> 
> -The convicted murderer is true, but half kidding: Author (and convicted murderer!) Anne Perry was friendly with the owners of a bookshop I worked at and she always gave me the kiss/kiss/cheek greeting -It's a kiss! It counts! This is also the kissing that took place while I was dating my future husband. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_Perry
> 
> -I did smooch a rock star who was my mad 'movie star' crush at the time. -Great for a young freckled girl's self esteem
> Remember I was like NINETEEN!!! Now, David is going to make fun of me FOREVERRRRR! But at least the smooching was good...


which member of the band did you kiss or was it the entire band?


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> which member of the band did you kiss or was it the entire band?


Very tempted to say "the entire band" ha ha ha! So everyone can imagine that I am more like a groupy from "Spinal Tap" than the Walmart-shopping Mom that I am I smooched the lead singer Brett Scallions, or as my hubby likes to joke: <in the voice of Bill and Ted:> "Wild Scallions!"


----------



## jaizei

Keeping with the idea of a theme; travel edition.

1. I do not have a current passport.
2. I have never flown on a plane.
3. I have never been outside of the United States


----------



## Prairie Mom

hmmm...I don't want to guess because I just went.

Based on what I think I remember your location is, I'm thinking you HAVE to have been outside the US. The other two are tricky. You never know about airplanes and the use of the word "current" in number one is kind of evil.

Curious what others guess.


----------



## dmmj

2 simply because I like the number


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> 2 simply because I like the number


I think I'm leaning toward that as well.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think that #1 is the lie. Mainly because having a passport is not something your average citizen has, so not having one seems reasonable, so why even say it unless it's the lie.


----------



## jaizei

Yvonne G said:


> I think that #1 is the lie. Mainly because having a passport is not something your average citizen has, so not having one seems reasonable, so why even say it unless it's the lie.



Ya got me


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Ya got me


explain.

Is it just that your passport is not "current?"


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> I think that #1 is the lie. Mainly because having a passport is not something your average citizen has, so not having one seems reasonable, so why even say it unless it's the lie.


Good job!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> explain.
> 
> Is it just that your passport is not "current?"



I have a passport. Just been slacking on using it.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Dying to read Yvonne's!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> I have a passport. Just been slacking on using it.


dang it! I figured it was something like that. I need to renew mine.


----------



## Yvonne G

My turn, right?

1. I love to swim
2. My husband (when he was alive) and I did a lot of catfishing
3. I have roller skating medals


----------



## Yvonne G

...but I don't see how it's my turn. I guessed the passport was the lie and yet he says he has one, just hasn't used it. But he has one, so that's not a lie, is it?


----------



## Moozillion

I'm guessing 1 is the lie. For no particular reason.


----------



## Moozillion

Well, for some reason I can easily imagine you fishing and roller skating more easily than I imagine you swimming...


----------



## Yvonne G

You're correct. I actually HATE the water!!!!! 

So, tell us your lie...


----------



## Moozillion

1. I have climbed an active volcano.

2. I was born so close to midnight that the doctor wouldn't call it. He told my parents to choose if they wanted my official birthdate to be November 9th or 10 th

3. I used to be a pretty good horsewoman.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> ...but I don't see how it's my turn. I guessed the passport was the lie and yet he says he has one, just hasn't used it. But he has one, so that's not a lie, is it?


He said he DID NOT have a current passport. -That's a lie, because he does have a perfectly useable passport.

So the truths are:
Never been on a plane
Never been outside the US

(I'm astonished by both!)


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> You're correct. I actually HATE the water!!!!!
> 
> So, tell us your lie...


I'm deeply hoping there are photos of you somewhere in roller skating competitions!


----------



## mike taylor

Number 3 is a lie !


----------



## Prairie Mom

Moozillion said:


> 1. I have climbed an active volcano.
> 
> 2. I was born so close to midnight that the doctor wouldn't call it. He told my parents to choose if they wanted my official birthdate to be November 9th or 10 th
> 
> 3. I used to be a pretty good horsewoman.


hmmm...I imagine you as being pretty adventurous, but are you ACTIVE VOLCANO ADVENTUROUS!?!?! I don't want to guess, because I want someone else to have a turn


----------



## Prairie Mom

This is fun @yillt !


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> Number 3 is a lie !


I'm going to wait a little before I answer!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm deeply hoping there are photos of you somewhere in roller skating competitions!


Me, too!!!!


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm deeply hoping there are photos of you somewhere in roller skating competitions!





Moozillion said:


> Me, too!!!!








http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-way-we-were.86277/page-4#post-1054223


----------



## Moozillion

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-way-we-were.86277/page-4#post-1054223



WHAT FUN!!!!  This is SOOO COOL!!!


----------



## Moozillion

I will be turning in around 9:00 (central time), so will check back then with my answer!
What happens if no one guess the right answer?


----------



## mike taylor

Come on ! You are killing me !


----------



## mike taylor

OK it's 9:00 pm !


----------



## mike taylor

9:04 !


----------



## mike taylor

9: 11 ! Really !


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> Come on ! You are killing me !



Sorry, sorry: I was on the phone with my hubby who is out of town on business.

The lie is #2!!!! That did NOT happen to me, although it DID happen when my ex-husband was born! His parents had to choose between December 9 and 10th (they chose 10th).


----------



## mike taylor

Now you got to do it over . No one picked two .


----------



## Moozillion

Statement 1: Climbing the active volcano was something I did on a tour when I worked in New Zealand for about 3 years in the mid-nineties. The volcano, Yasur, is in the Pacific island nation of Vanuatu. It was billed as a "friendly volcano" because its eruptions were very low intensity. We climbed to the top of the mountain and looked waaaaay down into the caldera. We could see lava bubbling like thick oatmeal and could occasionally hear the booms and crashes of underground explosions. But in the last few years it's been erupting much more vigorously and much more often. Tours have been suspended and there are maps out showing the danger zones for people to stay away from (quite a few people live on the island).

As for statement 3: We owned 2 horses and my sisters and I took horseback riding lessons for years- I learned to jump a horse etc. I really enjoyed riding! But the ground has gotten a LOT harder than it was when I was a kid, so no more riding for me!!!


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> Now you got to do it over . No one picked two .


OK, but that'll have to wait until tomorrow.. This kid is sleepy and is turning in!!!
Good night, all!!! Sweet tortoise dreams!!!


----------



## mike taylor

You are killing me !


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> You are killing me !


Why do you say that???!?!? I posted my answers...

Why don't YOU take my turn, instead of me going twice?


----------



## Moozillion

Good night, again!!!!


----------



## mike taylor

No I'll wait . Good night .


----------



## Moozillion

Gee- I don't think I've ever killed a thread before... 

1. I have lived in Florida.
2. I have lived in Virginia.
3. I was born within the boundaries of the continental United States, but was not born in ANY of the 50 states! (because Washington DC is not in any state!!!!)

@mike taylor


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-way-we-were.86277/page-4#post-1054223


That is fantastic!!!! Some day, I hope to see this as your avatar, Yvonne!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Moozillion said:


> I will be turning in around 9:00 (central time), so will check back then with my answer!
> What happens if no one guess the right answer?


This is essentially a group party game. The rules are pretty lax. When I played this in a group setting, if everyone was wrong, the person just gave their answer and surprised us all and someone else took a turn. I suppose you could choose to either go again OR NOMINATE SOMEONE ELSE.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Moozillion said:


> Statement 1: Climbing the active volcano was something I did on a tour when I worked in New Zealand for about 3 years in the mid-nineties. The volcano, Yasur, is in the Pacific island nation of Vanuatu. It was billed as a "friendly volcano" because its eruptions were very low intensity. We climbed to the top of the mountain and looked waaaaay down into the caldera. We could see lava bubbling like thick oatmeal and could occasionally hear the booms and crashes of underground explosions. But in the last few years it's been erupting much more vigorously and much more often. Tours have been suspended and there are maps out showing the danger zones for people to stay away from (quite a few people live on the island).
> 
> As for statement 3: We owned 2 horses and my sisters and I took horseback riding lessons for years- I learned to jump a horse etc. I really enjoyed riding! But the ground has gotten a LOT harder than it was when I was a kid, so no more riding for me!!!


whoooooooo---eeeeee! I'm imagine you somewhat more like a female version of Indiana Jones now You're even wearing a hat in your avatar, so I think I've finally got you pegged!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Prairie Mom said:


> whoooooooo---eeeeee! I'm imagine you somewhat more like a female version of Indiana Jones now You're even wearing a hat in your avatar, so I think I've finally got you pegged!!!


----------



## Moozillion

Prairie Mom said:


> This is essentially a group party game. The rules are pretty lax. When I played this in a group setting, if everyone was wrong, the person just gave their answer and surprised us all and someone else took a turn. I suppose you could choose to either go again OR NOMINATE SOMEONE ELSE.


Ok: I nominate MIKE TAYLOR!!!


----------



## mike taylor

OK I'll do it Gawd . ha-ha 
1 . I love to cook .
2 . I love hunting and fishing .
3 . I love doing stuff for others for no pay . Because of the filling you get when you do something that can never be returned is better than money.
GO !


----------



## Yvonne G

oh, man...too easy.


----------



## mike taylor

That because you know me to well Yvonne.


----------



## dmmj

that was far far too easy I'll let someone else win


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> that was far far too easy I'll let someone else win



Won't it be funny when we find out we're both wrong?


----------



## dmmj

not a chance I know this


----------



## mike taylor

Then prove it .


----------



## mike taylor

I'll bet you both are wrong !


----------



## yillt

mike taylor said:


> OK I'll do it Gawd . ha-ha
> 1 . I love to cook .
> 2 . I love hunting and fishing .
> 3 . I love doing stuff for others for no pay . Because of the filling you get when you do something that can never be returned is better than money.
> GO !


You love to cook


----------



## mike taylor

Nope !


----------



## dmmj

2 easy peasy


----------



## mike taylor

You are right David . I take my boys hunting and fishing . I really don't like to kill stuff . But I will cook it up .


----------



## dmmj

in the interest of full disclosure I do spend a lot of time on pretend chat


----------



## mike taylor

Yes you do David .


----------



## mike taylor

Most of the time my cousin which is my neighbor takes my boy hunting . I like going to hang out and drink beer . If I'm drinking I don't bring my gun . Ha-ha


----------



## mike taylor

Your turn @dmmj .


----------



## mike taylor

David you're holding up the game Gawd ! Ha-ha


----------



## jaizei

mike taylor said:


> Most of the time my cousin which is my neighbor takes my boy hunting . I like going to hang out and drink beer . If I'm drinking I don't bring my gun . Ha-ha




I was gonna post the video for 'beer season' but couldn't remember if it was all appropriate.


----------



## dmmj

1 I owned a frog
2 I owned a crayfish
3 I owned a hedgehog
In no particular order


----------



## yillt

dmmj said:


> 1 I owned a frog
> 2 I owned a crayfish
> 3 I owned a hedgehog
> In no particular order


You owned a frog.


----------



## mike taylor

He lied about the pet crawfish . They are too delicious to keep as a pet .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> two truths and a lie, ok no particular order.
> 1. I don't own a car
> 2. I am a notary public
> 3. I collect Garfield memorabilia




1


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> ...but I don't see how it's my turn. I guessed the passport was the lie and yet he says he has one, just hasn't used it. But he has one, so that's not a lie, is it?


1's a lie


----------



## Maggie Cummings

yillt said:


> You love to cook


1


----------



## Moozillion

dmmj said:


> 1 I owned a frog
> 2 I owned a crayfish
> 3 I owned a hedgehog
> In no particular order


I'm going to say 3 is the lie.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> 1


He owns a truck so Maggie you got that one I'm sure of it .


----------



## mike taylor

David did anyone guess yet .?


----------



## dmmj

let me tell you story about a man named Dave he owmed many pets in his life. He owned a frog he owned a crawfish but he never owned a hedgehog :-(


----------



## mike taylor

Who picked the crawfish ! Your turn ! Go!


----------



## Moozillion

mike taylor said:


> Who picked the crawfish ! Your turn ! Go!


But the crawfish was NOT a lie- it was true.
The hedgehog was the lie- which is what I guessed. 
So I think that means my turn again-


----------



## Moozillion

1. I am left handed.
2. I am right handed.
3. I am not a very good dancer.


----------



## mike taylor

Number one is a lie !


----------



## dmmj

mike taylor said:


> Number one is a lie !


that's what I think as well most people are right handed only a few perfect people are made left handed


----------



## Yvonne G

Moozillion said:


> 1. I am left handed.
> 2. I am right handed.
> 3. I am not a very good dancer.



I like this one. If you're ambidextrous, then #3 would have to be the lie.


----------



## Moozillion

We have a tie: BOTH Mike and David are correct- the lie is that I am left handed! 

Since Mike posted first does he take the next turn?


----------



## Moozillion

dmmj said:


> that's what I think as well most people are right handed only a few perfect people are made left handed


Shall we assume that YOU are left-handed???


----------



## mike taylor

OK here we go !
1. I have three kids .
2 . I live in a big city . 
3. I have a bulldog .
GO!


----------



## Moozillion

I say 3 is the lie!


----------



## dmmj

To to easy


----------



## mike taylor

OK Dave tell us the lie !


----------



## dmmj

1


----------



## mike taylor

Nope !


----------



## mike taylor

Well guys I'm out . Number 2 is a lie . I live in a small town of New Caney Tx. About 20 miles north of Houston . So the next person is up .


----------



## Momof4

Can I play?

1. I moved 7 times before 2nd grade.

2. I moved out of my mom's house at 17 and moved in with a boyfriend .

3. I have been on 3 cruises to the Bahamas and Hawaii.


----------



## yillt

Momof4 said:


> Can I play?
> 
> 1. I moved 7 times before 2nd grade.
> 
> 2. I moved out of my mom's house at 17 and moved in with a boyfriend .
> 
> 3. I have been on 3 cruises to the Bahamas and Hawaii.


3 is the lie i think


----------



## Moozillion

I agree with Tilly, I mean yillt- I think 3 is the lie.


----------



## hingeback

3?


----------



## mike taylor

#2 is the lie


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> let me tell you story about a man named Dave he owmed many pets in his life. He owned a frog he owned a crawfish but he never owned a hedgehog :-(


That's what I thought!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Kathy's is tricky! I'm eager to hear the answer


----------



## Momof4

#3 is the lie! I have never been on a cruise!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> #3 is the lie! I have never been on a cruise!


So, what was the reason you moved so much so young?

And who goes next?


----------



## Momof4

My mom was 19 when she had me so she lived with different family members like her sisters and when she married my step we moved 
where the jobs were. 
Then we made our last move from LA to SD my mom lived in the same place for 30 years! 

I guess @yillt goes next.


----------



## mike taylor

And she shut the game down . @yillt


----------



## mike taylor

I'll go again . Just to keep things going .
1. I love turtles an tortoises 
2. I think cats are awesome 
3. My living room is a guitar practice area for my kids


----------



## dmmj

Really? Really? Really? Really? Really? Really?


----------



## mike taylor

Yes really . If you think you know me . Tell the lie .


----------



## dmmj

I know you don't love cats you hate them and don't you dare deny it


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Momof4

We know you think cats are "evil!"


----------



## mike taylor

dmmj said:


> I know you don't love cats you hate them and don't you dare deny it


You won !


----------



## mike taylor

David you are holding up the game !


----------



## dmmj

in no particular order
1. I worked at Wells Fargo
2. I worked at togos
3. I worked at Burger King


----------



## Momof4

Hmmm, you did not work at Togo's?


----------



## dmmj

a brief history in the life of David chapter 1 work history. he's had many a job here are a few, he has worked at Wells Fargo he has worked at togos but he has never worked at Burger King end of story


----------



## mike taylor

You want an apple pie with that .


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, my turn:

1. I've owned several Dodge trucks
2. I've owned horses
3. I've owned rottweilers


----------



## hingeback

Yvonne G said:


> Ok, my turn:
> 
> 1. I've owned several Dodge trucks
> 2. I've owned horses
> 3. I've owned rottweilers


1?


----------



## mike taylor

Number 3 .Yvonne that was easy .


----------



## Yvonne G

You got me pegged, Mike. Tell us a lie!


----------



## mike taylor

1. I have a Chevy
2. I have a Ford 
3. I have a boat .


----------



## Momof4

3 is a lie!


----------



## jaizei

#1.


----------



## jaizei

If that's it, someone else go, I'll be sans phone for the next few hours


----------



## mike taylor

1 is the lie .


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> 1 is the lie .



Shoot, I changed my answer! 
I was thinking your wife had a Suburban and then I was like, was that Kevin who said he hated that car payment?


----------



## mike taylor

I have a white Ford f150 four door . That was Kevin's wife's suburban . Speaking of Kevin I haven't heard from him I a week or so .


----------



## mike taylor

You can go Jay -z said take his place .


----------



## jaizei

Like eight hours later and y'all have let me down. 

1. I own a unicycle
2. English is not my first language
3. I love me some Ke$ha.


----------



## Moozillion

I'll say 2 is the lie!!!


----------



## jaizei

Moozillion said:


> I'll say 2 is the lie!!!



As bad as my English is, I have no excuse. That's it. 


Whatcha got?


----------



## dmmj

you own a unicycle? You know the rules


----------



## Moozillion

1. I once had a pet blue jay.
2. We once had 6 cats.
3. My toe got broken when a horse stood on it.


----------



## Momof4

2 is the lie!!


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> 2 is the lie!!


Gosh, you're up LATE, Mom!!!


----------



## Momof4

Moozillion said:


> Gosh, you're up LATE, Mom!!!




I was watching Bachelor and Biggest Loser! 
Did I guess correct?


----------



## Moozillion

Maybe, maybe not!  I'm waiting for a few more guesses!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm guessing 3


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> I'm guessing 3


BING BING BING BING!!!!!!!! 
Right you are!!!! 
Thankfully, (touch wood) I've never had any broken bones. 

You're up!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> BING BING BING BING!!!!!!!!
> Right you are!!!!
> Thankfully, (touch wood) I've never had any broken bones.
> 
> You're up!!!!


Hmm..
1)I was a Vet Tech 
2)I owned a rat 
3)I was a diesel mechanic


----------



## jaizei

AZtortMom said:


> Hmm..
> 1)I was a Vet Tech
> 2)I owned a rat
> 3)I was a diesel mechanic



#1


----------



## yillt

AZtortMom said:


> Hmm..
> 1)I was a Vet Tech
> 2)I owned a rat
> 3)I was a diesel mechanic


3


----------



## Momof4

#2?


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> I was watching Bachelor and Biggest Loser!
> Did I guess correct?


Biggest Loser? Isn't that the show that follows me around with cameras?


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> #2?


Winner winner chicken dinner!
Your turn!


----------



## dmmj

Mmmmm chicken


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner!
> Your turn!


 
Woohoo! 

1 I worked at Mc D's for one day.

2 I got a concussion after being bucked off my horse.

3 I love creamed corn right out of the can.


----------



## Yvonne G

#3


----------



## yillt

Momof4 said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> 1 I worked at Mc D's for one day.
> 
> 2 I got a concussion after being bucked off my horse.
> 
> 3 I love creamed corn right out of the can.


#1


----------



## dmmj

right out of the can? Oh god I hope number 3 is the lie. why is everybody getting hurt by horses?


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> 1 I worked at Mc D's for one day.
> 
> 2 I got a concussion after being bucked off my horse.
> 
> 3 I love creamed corn right out of the can.


HAHA! 
I agree with David: I REELY hope 3 is the lie!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

#1


----------



## jaizei

You people with your fancy 'cooking'...


----------



## mike taylor

Man ,corn out of the can is good ! The only thing better is eating baby corn in the field . Be warned farmers don't like it .#1 is the lie .


----------



## Momof4

Sorry guys!! I was busy today!
#3 is the lie! 
I'm at a stop light, not sure who goes now.


----------



## dmmj

my faith in humanity has been restored . Yvonne's up again


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> right out of the can? Oh god I hope number 3 is the lie. why is everybody getting hurt by horses?




I just saw somewhere that horseback riding is the most dangerous sport. 

I HATE creamed corn!! Just looking at the make me want to feed the fish!


----------



## dmmj

I actually like creamed corn just not right out of the can I like 2 use that fancy "cooking"


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I actually like creamed corn just not right out of the can I like 2 use that fancy "cooking"




Have you smelled it


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Have you smelled it


you don't smell food you eat it silly.


----------



## Moozillion

Momof4 said:


> I just saw somewhere that horseback riding is the most dangerous sport.
> 
> I HATE creamed corn!! Just looking at the make me want to feed the fish!


I HATE the canned creamed corn. But I tried a recipe for home made creamed corn and it was GREAT: it was a TOTALLY different creature!


----------



## mike taylor

What ! Creamed corn is good ! I had some with dinner tonight !


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> What ! Creamed corn is good ! I had some with dinner tonight !




You did not!


----------



## mike taylor

Sure did !


----------



## mike taylor

Had to pull the can back out of the trash .haha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Momof4 said:


> I just saw somewhere that horseback riding is the most dangerous sport.


Correction needed here…horseback riding is not dangerous, only inexperienced riders make it danger-
ous. 
Horse owning is expensive though.


----------



## dmmj

someone better report to the burn unit because they just got burned


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

So we're supposed to lie here?

Coors light is beer


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> Sure did !



Ewww! I believe you now!


----------



## dmmj

it's no fun being lied too :-(


----------



## mike taylor

1 I have a motorcycle ( Honda)
2 I have a motorcycle ( Harley)
3 I have a truck


----------



## bouaboua

mike taylor said:


> 1 I have a motorcycle ( Honda)
> 2 I have a motorcycle ( Harley)
> 3 I have a truck



This is lie....1) I have a motorcycle(Honda)


----------



## dmmj

I agree #1


----------



## mike taylor

You got it Steven ! Sorry got too busy today at work . Steven go!


----------



## bouaboua

1 I have a motorcycle ( Honda)
2 I have a motorcycle ( Harley)
3 I have a truck


----------



## mike taylor

2 copycat ! Nana booboo !


----------



## bouaboua

Go Mike. You got it.


----------



## mike taylor

1 I have sulcata tortoises
2 I have red foot tortoises
3 I have Aldabra tortoises


----------



## hingeback

2?


----------



## mike taylor

Nope


----------



## bouaboua

3. Mike??


----------



## bouaboua

I know I'm right. 

So......

1. My wife
2. My son
3. My grandson


----------



## gamera154

your son your wife your grandson what


----------



## mike taylor

Yes you are right on man!


----------



## mike taylor

You have a daughter not a son . But I can't go again must have sleepy time . Someone take my turn if I'm right .


----------



## bouaboua

You are correct Mike. 

Who would like to take Mike's turn??


----------



## gamera154

mike taylor said:


> You have a daughter not a son . But I can't go again must have sleepy time . Someone take my turn if I'm right .


i will take your turn 
1.i have a cat
2.im a girl
3.i like godzilla


----------



## gamera154

mine is easy


----------



## hingeback

2


----------



## gamera154

yes how did you know


----------



## hingeback

Is checking status cheating?

Here is mine

1.I have hamsters
2.I had rabbits
3.I have red eared sliders


----------



## gamera154

i am going to say 2


----------



## hingeback

Nope


----------



## gamera154

hingeback said:


> Is checking status cheating?
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> 1.I have hamsters
> 2.I had rabbits
> 3.I have red eared sliders


i dont know?


----------



## gamera154

darn


----------



## bouaboua

hingeback said:


> Is checking status cheating?
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> 1.I have hamsters
> 2.I had rabbits
> 3.I have red eared sliders



I would like to say 3.

Your ID is hingeback, so I guess your torts is a Hingeback tortoise, not the RES.


----------



## hingeback

bouaboua said:


> I would like to say 3.
> 
> Your ID is hingback, so I guess your torts is a Hingeback tortoise, not the RES.


Yes, I had 7 hamsters, 2 recently passed, we had two rabbits last time, and I don't currently have sliders, but I reared them before.


----------



## gamera154

@bouaboua your turn


----------



## bouaboua

1. I have a blackberry.
2. I have a Mac book.
3. I have a iPad.


----------



## gamera154

1


----------



## bouaboua

Your turn then.......


----------



## gamera154

ok 
1.my tort is named gamera
2.iv never been out of the contry
3.i am a star wars fan


----------



## hingeback

2?


----------



## dmmj

2


----------



## gamera154

nope 3 i am not a big fan of star wars beleve it or not


----------



## gamera154

next turn gose to who ever wants it


----------



## dmmj

1 never had sex
2 never kissed anyone
3 never bungie jumped


----------



## gamera154

1


----------



## dmmj

Damn, correct


----------



## gamera154

yes ok now this one is hard
1.my first pick for a tortoise was an egyptian
2.i play minecraft
3.i have like to eat fish


----------



## hingeback

gamera154 said:


> yes ok now this one is hard
> 1.my first pick for a tortoise was an egyptian
> 2.i play minecraft
> 3.i have like to eat fish


I will go for 3?


----------



## gamera154

yes i hate fish


----------



## bouaboua

dmmj said:


> Damn, correct


Really????


----------



## gamera154

eating fish i like to own them


----------



## hingeback

gamera154 said:


> yes i hate fish


I also play minecraft 

1.I love eggs
2.I love milo
3.I love tomatoes


----------



## gamera154

1


----------



## hingeback

No, egg is my favorite


----------



## gamera154

darn


----------



## bouaboua

hingeback said:


> I also play minecraft
> 
> 1.I love eggs
> 2.I love milo
> 3.I love tomatoes


I don't think many people LOVE sorghum. unless it is in the form of liquor.

So 2.


----------



## hingeback

bouaboua said:


> I don't think many people LOVE sorghum. unless it is in the liquor form.
> 
> So 2.


It is a chocolate drink, no. Sorry


----------



## hingeback

One answer left, so who wants to go next?


----------



## bouaboua

You go again then.....because we did not get it right.


----------



## hingeback

Ok, this round I am playing as magma, my tort.

1.I don't really like greens
2.I love to hide under my hill
3.I laid 4 eggs within the last two months


----------



## gamera154

i going with 2


----------



## hingeback

gamera154 said:


> i going with 2


No again, sorry. I have not planted very much shade in her enclosure yet, therefor she loves the hill and the yellow palm.


----------



## gamera154

then 1


----------



## gamera154

all torts love greens


----------



## hingeback

Surprisingly it's number 1  Home's hingebacks are omnivorous and every time I feed her she goes for the mushrooms first and leave the greens, but she will still eat them later. She also loves snails. Your turn.


----------



## gamera154

im going to do what you did im going to play as gamera
1.i love rose petals
2.a cat keeps invading stealing my heat lamps warmth 
3.i love eating outside


----------



## gamera154

my tortoise gamera


----------



## hingeback

2?


----------



## gamera154

no thats true


----------



## Moozillion

I'll say 1 is the lie!


----------



## gamera154

nope 3 he will not eat out side for some reason


----------



## hingeback

gamera154 said:


> nope 3 he will not eat out side for some reason


So... Your turn again.


----------



## Moozillion

hingeback said:


> So... Your turn again.


How weird...


----------



## gamera154

i will give it to @Moozillion


----------



## Moozillion

Okey-dokey!! 
I'll play for my Hermann's tortoise, Elsa. 

1. I like to soak in my water dish.
2. I like to eat hibiscus flowers.
3. I don't like people watching me eat.


----------



## mike taylor

3


----------



## hingeback

3


----------



## dmmj

4 i meant 3, sorry


----------



## gamera154

1


----------



## Tippiethetortoise

2?


----------



## Moozillion

gamera154 said:


> 1


Gamera gets it!!!!!
Elsa has ALWAYS HATED being soaked: no matter what the temperature.  So I don't soak her much.

Hibiscus flowers are one of her FAVORITE things, but ONLY the red ones!!! Go figure. 
She has always been very uncomfortable about people watching her eat. She will stand a little way off for a while and watch me. Even if she starts to eat, she stops every so often to look at me as if I'm going to grab her meal or threaten her in some way.

Your turn, Gamera!


----------



## dmmj

Moozillion said:


> Gamera gets it!!!!!
> Elsa has ALWAYS HATED being soaked: no matter what the temperature.  So I don't soak her much.
> 
> Hibiscus flowers are one of her FAVORITE things, but ONLY the red ones!!! Go figure.
> She has always been very uncomfortable about people watching her eat. She will stand a little way off for a while and watch me. Even if she starts to eat, she stops every so often to look at me as if I'm going to grab her meal or threaten her in some way.
> 
> Your turn, Gamera!


I'm the exact same way


----------



## Momof4

gamera154 said:


> 1




Your turn


----------



## Prairie Mom

@gamera154 <Nudge! Elbow! ow!>

It's your turn! Or if you don't want to go, you can nominate someone else


----------



## gamera154

i will give it to who ever wants it


----------



## Yvonne G

YEA! I've been gone for days only to come back and find out it's my turn again! Yippee!

1. I live in sweats in the winter
2. I live in shorts in the summer
3. In 60 years of driving, I've never had a speeding ticket.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

3 (cuz you only drive once a week about 10 miles)


----------



## Yvonne G

Maggie wins. I've received exactly one ticket in all my driving career and it was for speeding. Just a day or two after I bought this truck (dodge with hemi engine) I was tagged for doing 65 in a 50.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie wins. I've received exactly one ticket in all my driving career and it was for speeding. Just a day or two after I bought this truck (dodge with hemi engine) I was tagged for doing 65 in a 50.


all that means is you have not been caught


----------



## gamera154

I'm going for a go 
1 I like Pokemon
2 I just got blood work done 
3 my tort hates lettuce


----------



## jaizei

gamera154 said:


> I'm going for a go
> 1 I like Pokemon
> 2 I just got blood work done
> 3 my tort hates lettuce



Obvs number 1. Everyone knows yugioh is where it's at.


----------



## gamera154

Nope 1 is true


----------



## hingeback

3


----------



## gamera154

Yes you are correct he loves lettuce


----------



## gamera154

I was giving him a late night snack and once I craked the lettuce he woke up and ate it all


----------



## hingeback

1.I use photoshop
2.I don't play minecraft
3.I have a MacBook


----------



## gamera154

2


----------



## hingeback

gamera154 said:


> 2


Your turn


----------



## gamera154

1 gamera is my first reptile 
2 i play Minecraft on Wii U
3 i own a uvb bulb


----------



## spud's_mum

gamera154 said:


> 1 gamera is my first reptile
> 2 i play Minecraft on Wii U
> 3 i own a uvb bulb


I'm guessing no. 2

Can you even get mine craft on the wii?


----------



## gamera154

Yes you can get it on wiiu now it just came out before Christmas though


----------



## gamera154

Oh.and you need gamepad or a pro control


----------



## hingeback

I didn't know that wii has minecraft.
My guess is 1?


----------



## gamera154

Nope 3 I don't have a uvb need to get one though but I have an alternative. The sun he goes' out every day to get his uv needs


----------



## Prairie Mom

Happy belated "Whistle Pig" Day

Here's an ID the Lie from National Geographic...
<div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/sdk.js#xfbml=1&version=v2.3"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script><div class="fb-video" data-allowfullscreen="1" data-href="/natgeo/videos/vb.23497828950/10153389588728951/?type=3"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><blockquote cite="




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153389588728951




"><a href="




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153389588728951




">Spot the Lie: Groundhogs</a><p>How much do you know about the groundhog? Test your knowledge about the mysterious rodent.</p>Posted by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/natgeo/">National Geographic</a> on Tuesday, February 2, 2016</blockquote></div></div>


----------



## dmmj

Best movie EVAH!


----------



## AZtortMom

I got you babe!


----------



## gamera154

um oh this is hard um the 3 one


----------



## Prairie Mom

gamera154 said:


> um oh this is hard um the 3 one


Do you mean the Nat Geo Ground Hog video?

If so, they say the lie is #2 -they're afraid of water.  Apparently they can swim well


----------



## Prairie Mom

Okay, anyone mind if I take a turn at the game??


----------



## Prairie Mom

I have the following reoccurring dream themes:

-I am flying through the air

-I can breath under water

-I find a door in my house that leads to more rooms

------------------------------------------------

I'll wait for several guesses before announcing the winner.


----------



## gamera154

3


----------



## Maggie Cummings

1


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> 1


Yup! Maggie got it!

You're turn @maggie3fan !!!


----------



## dmmj

Prairie Mom said:


> I have the following reoccurring dream themes:
> 
> -I am flying through the air
> 
> -I can breath under water
> 
> -I find a door in my house that leads to more rooms
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> I'll wait for several guesses before announcing the winner.


those are all dirty I'm blushing


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> those are all dirty I'm blushing


----------



## Maggie Cummings

1. I drank Southern Comfort with Janis Joplin
2. I've driven a NASCAR
3. I do embroidery...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Prairie Mom said:


> View attachment 164380



Some of us don't have a clue if you are even speaking American, or English for that matter......did you say something in a code???


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well? What's my lie???


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, I know for sure that you've taken up embroidery, and I'm pretty sure I've seen pictures of you in the #3 car, so I'm guessing #1 is the lie.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Well, I know for sure that you've taken up embroidery, and I'm pretty sure I've seen pictures of you in the #3 car, so I'm guessing #1 is the lie.



You've seen pix of me standing by the Wrangler Monte Carlo, not driving it. # 2 is a lie.....And I did drink with Janis, and something else too.....Those were the daze.....*I'm so excited, my sister was wrong!*
Gotta go to the bible study, so I'm outa here.Gotta keep those Christians in line and laughing.....
somebody else needs to take it.....


----------



## dmmj

I was pretty sure it was two


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> You've seen pix of me standing by the Wrangler Monte Carlo, not driving it. # 2 is a lie.....And I did drink with Janis, and something else too.....Those were the daze.....*I'm so excited, my sister was wrong!*
> Gotta go to the bible study, so I'm outa here.Gotta keep those Christians in line and laughing.....
> somebody else needs to take it.....


Woo hoo! I thought it was plausible...In my mind, Maggie is capable of anything and everything!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ok, since it was MY sister and I didn't i.d. the lie, I'll be presumptive and take over the spot:

1. I just LOVE b-b-q ribs
2. I have 5 cats
3. I have grown mary jane


----------



## Maggie Cummings

3....Really Yvonne?????? It was hemp


----------



## hingeback

2?


----------



## Yvonne G

nope - please continue.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I realize I am just a dumb blonde, but if 2 and 3 are a no, it only stands to reason, that you have some sort of brain damage that keeps you from just loving ribs, I'd sell my soul for some good Southern ribs, oh, wait, I sold my soul a long time ago.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK I went and took these pix, downloaded them and now even if we have moved on, you're all gonna look just cuz I went to all the trouble. Gonna go work outside now......

This is kale, mustard greens, turnip greens, wild dandelion, escarole, radicchio, romaine, shredded squash and some tomato. OK....I'm done...


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I realize I am just a dumb blonde, but if 2 and 3 are a no, it only stands to reason, that you have some sort of brain damage that keeps you from just loving ribs, I'd sell my soul for some good Southern ribs, oh, wait, I sold my soul a long time ago.....



Maybe so, but no one actually came right out and guessed #1, did they?

Does anyone want to take a turn?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe so, but no one actually came right out and guessed #1, did they?
> 
> Does anyone want to take a turn?


NUMBER 1!!!!!!!!!!!! -I feel so smart

Okay I'll go again...

In recent months, my avatar pics have included:
1-Star Wars, Star Trek, and Fire Fly
2-Me in the snow, my children, and a Christmas tree
3-Recently deceased people, a house, and my tortoise in the grass


----------



## dannylozano10

Can I join???


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe so, but no one actually came right out and guessed #1, did they?
> 
> Does anyone want to take a turn?



Obviously that was not a guess but a statement of mathematical fact!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dannylozano10 said:


> Can I join???


yep, but watch out for those women, they'll, well, never mind.


----------



## dannylozano10

Lol I'm confused oops


----------



## Prairie Mom

dannylozano10 said:


> Can I join???


YESSSS!!!! PLAY, Danny!!!! 

Take a guess at which one is my lie...1,2,or 3??????

(I'll be gone most of the evening, so I may not be able to check until the morning )


----------



## gamera154

1


----------



## dannylozano10

Cool!!! Thanks and um in guessing 2


----------



## Prairie Mom

gamera154 said:


> 1


AND @gamera154 WINS!!!!!!

The lie is number, only because I have not posted anything Star Trek since Leonard Nimoy died

Your turn, gamera!!!


----------



## gamera154

Ok 1 my cat has a cat plush toy and she think's its a cat
2 I play the piano
3 my cats poops smell nice


----------



## dannylozano10

3


----------



## gamera154

dannylozano10 said:


> 3


Yes your turn


----------



## dannylozano10

Ok so...lol I didn't know what to put

1im getting a leopard

2im getting my tort from tom

3im a youngster lol


----------



## hingeback

1


----------



## dannylozano10

hingeback said:


> 1



Correct lol your turn


----------



## hingeback

1.I usually like to hang out at my tortoise enclosure in the evening
2.I joined TFO after getting my tort
3.I can’t quickly think of the truths and lie for this game


----------



## dannylozano10

3 for sure if not then wow I give you props


----------



## hingeback

dannylozano10 said:


> 3 for sure if not then wow I give you props


Sorry, I pre-typed that...


----------



## dannylozano10

Lol oops I still give you props lol


----------



## gamera154

2 i remember reading your early post before you got your tort


----------



## hingeback

gamera154 said:


> 2 i remember reading your early post before you got your tort


Your turn


----------



## gamera154

ok here i go
1 i am bad at thinking of what to put for the truths and the lie
2 i own every godzilla movie
3 my cats b-day is the day before mine


----------



## hingeback

2?


----------



## dannylozano10

3??


----------



## gamera154

hingeback said:


> 2?


yes i dont own them all yet


----------



## hingeback

1.I learned basic website coding
2.I wish to plant some veggies in the garden
3.I am breeding earthworms for my tortoise to eat


----------



## gamera154

3 how do you even do that


----------



## dannylozano10

Wow that's a hard one but umm 3?


----------



## hingeback

Yup, I set up my wormery and added the soil, not yet get the earthworms. It's like a compost bin, but I dig the earthworm when I feed her.


----------



## hingeback

One of you go next...


----------



## dannylozano10

Gamera can go


----------



## gamera154

Um ok 1 Adrian is my name
2 tortoise forum is my life
3 I like sea food


----------



## hingeback

3?


----------



## gamera154

hingeback said:


> 3?


Yes I hate sea food


----------



## hingeback

Can't think of mine, so I am playing as my roborovski hamster this round...
1.I am a crazy and not tame
2.I gave birth 2 times
3.My "husband" died a few months ago


----------



## gamera154

3


----------



## hingeback

Nope


----------



## dannylozano10

2


----------



## hingeback

No again... She was very tame for a roborovski.


----------



## hingeback

Magma's turn again.

1.If the rain is too heavy I like to go up to the hill
2.I love mushrooms
3. I have never eaten snails

It's late here so I will tell the answer tomorrow, bye!


----------



## dannylozano10

2?


----------



## hingeback

No one else? Sorry, she loves mushrooms more than her greens.


----------



## dannylozano10

It's getting quiet as in the game


----------



## dannylozano10

Sooooo....????????


----------



## hingeback

One more guess then I will tell the answer...


----------



## dannylozano10

1


----------



## dannylozano10

I guess go again


----------



## hingeback

No again, she likes snails last time until I tried to hand feed her. The snail went onto her nose and she hid in her shell. I tried to pull the snail out and after that until now I haven't seen her eat snails yet... I don't have any truths and lies yet so you go.


----------



## dannylozano10

Ok cool thanks

My dogs turn 

1.i love wrapping myself in my blankets

2.i love dry food 

3.i like sun bathing a lot


----------



## hingeback

2? I think many of them enjoy wet food more


----------



## dannylozano10

Yep lol correct


----------



## hingeback

You go again, I just wish to guess others now


----------



## dannylozano10

Same


----------



## gamera154

My turn or should I say my torts turn 
1 i like apples
2 I have never been seen drinking water 
3 I hate aloe vera


----------



## hingeback

2?


----------



## gamera154

Nope that's true


----------



## dannylozano10

3


----------



## gamera154

Yes he likes aloe Vera lot


----------



## dannylozano10

Yea!!! Ok so what happened to the other 1000 people who played?  

1.i want a bearded dragon

2.i have 5 weeks till I get my horsefields tortoise!

3.i am the one helps my aunt out with her tort lol???


----------



## dmmj

gamera154 said:


> 3 how do you even do that


it's actually very simple I've been doing it for over 20 years


----------



## dmmj

gamera154 said:


> Yes I hate sea food


hate seafood? I don't think we can be friends anymore.


----------



## gamera154

dmmj said:


> hate seafood? I don't think we can be friends anymore.


i just dont like to eat fish


----------



## dmmj

gamera154 said:


> i just dont like to eat fish


and therefore you are now dead to me sorry.


----------



## gamera154

dmmj said:


> and therefore you are now dead to me sorry.


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## dannylozano10

Ouch!!!!


----------



## gamera154

Dint let this thred die


----------



## dmmj

I'm a moderator not a doctor Jim!


----------



## dannylozano10

Well then choose!!!!


----------



## gamera154

ok 1 oranges are my fav fruit 
2i hate steven universe
3 i love all animals


----------



## dannylozano10

1


----------



## dmmj

3


----------



## hingeback

3


----------



## dannylozano10

Oops didn't see the all animals


----------



## gamera154

your all wrong i love steven universe its a good show i will give the next turn to who ever wants it


----------



## hingeback

1.I'm okay with seafood
2.I am grossed out by maggots
3.I have never went to Singapore


----------



## gamera154

1


----------



## dannylozano10

2


----------



## hingeback

Nope, I am okay with seafood. I like crab


----------



## hingeback

I went to Singapore a few times last time. Who wants to go next?


----------



## dmmj

I will go 
1 I've never watched an episode of Friends 
2 I've never watched an episode of Will and Grace 
3 I've never watched an episode of Dharma and Greg


----------



## dannylozano10

@yvonneG you should go!!


----------



## gamera154

@Yvonne G


----------



## gamera154

1


----------



## gamera154

1 I hate rainy days
2 I love oranges
3 I hate mangos


----------



## Yvonne G

dannylozano10 said:


> @yvonneG you should go!!



To Singapore? No thanks. I can't make myself go to Texas to visit my son or Oregon to visit my sister. There's no way in the world I'd get on a plane and travel to Singapore! No way!!


----------



## gamera154

Yvonne G said:


> To Singapore? No thanks. I can't make myself go to Texas to visit my son or Oregon to visit my sister. There's no way in the world I'd get on a plane and travel to Singapore! No way!!


No have a go at the game


----------



## dannylozano10

Lol!! Come to Texas!! I live here!! I'll baby sit your torts lol @Yvonne G


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> I will go
> 1 I've never watched an episode of Friends
> 2 I've never watched an episode of Will and Grace
> 3 I've never watched an episode of Dharma and Greg



Well, it's perfectly obvious to me...#2!!


----------



## dmmj

okay I will list my brief video ography. the following 2 shows are shows I've never watched first up is friends never seen it.second up is Will and Grace never seen it either. The show that I have washed and sort of enjoy(don't tell anyone please) is Dharma and Greg, I sorta have a thing for Jenna Elfman or I used to. okay who wants to go next


----------



## hingeback

1. I am going to the planetarium to watch a solar eclipse tomorrow

2. I am attempting to plant vegetables in the garden

3. I have three torts


----------



## gamera154

1 I don't. Think there is am eclipse tomorrow


----------



## hingeback

gamera154 said:


> 1 I don't. Think there is am eclipse tomorrow


Google. The eclipse is happening and is visible from Malaysia tomorrow-fact, but am I going? No one knows...


----------



## Yvonne G

Does this thread have any rules?


----------



## gamera154

I don't know


----------



## gamera154

3


----------



## hingeback

gamera154 said:


> 3


Yes I don't have three. I only have Magma. 

Here is a picture of the eclipse



Your turn


----------



## gamera154

1 I play the piano 
2 I like sports
3 I like to draw


----------



## hingeback

I know you play the piano and note blocks, so I am guessing 3


----------



## gamera154

Nope its 2 I'm not a fan if sports


----------



## gamera154

no dont die


----------

